# yellow gorgonian



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey all new to ur forums looks good.I think im bout to lose my first coral and was searchin round for some advice.Ive had good luck so far w/corals so I got the gorg.(yeah its all over the web most of'em die of starvation shoulda known better) theres bout a half inch crack in one of limbs but polyps still come out.Can anyone give me any advice on these or could it be possible to frag one of the healthier limbs?Never fragged anything but i would try it if it saved anything.any advice appreciated.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

What are your tank stats? Water params, including calcium levels? What kind of lighting are you using? temp? The more info you provide the faster I can maybe help. What are you using for food? The best thing to use is newly hatched baby brine, and they can be demanding for food. If you are still seeing polyps, it is probably still capable of being saved. I'll have to do some checking about fraging one of those, I've never tried it with a gorgonian, but my husband may have. 
The more info you can provide the faster we can help. Oh, also, what is specific gravity/salinity at and how long are the lights on? Pictures always help, too!


----------

